# How Do You Wear Your Fat?



## ashmamma84 (Feb 24, 2007)

After having a somewhat in depth conversation about my body with a good friend, we have both decided that my fat is firm...yup, she felt me up and confirmed it. It's not that my fat isn't soft, because it is...but as far as collagen or the make up of my fat, it's more firm so to speak...Something that comes to mind is how I gain weight - I'm over 200 lbs, but I wear it well, now this might be due to my shape (hourglass), but I'll be honest, I don't sag much - well, yet, anyway. However, when I felt hers, it was more pliable and squishy almost...you should have seen us - two fat chicks just feeling each other up! Good times!

Someone please tell me I'm not crazy and that you've had these kinds of thoughts/discussions too.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 24, 2007)

I've had these discussions more times than I can tell you, but I'm immersed in a fat world... so I wouldn't call me normal. 

Anyway, my fat is pretty much all soft now. When I was younger (and not by much) it was all much more solid (legs mostly) but I guess age and all has softened me up and changed my shape over time. It's always interesting to me how that happens.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2007)

You ol'Softy, Mree!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2007)

I think I'm pretty firm. Someone told me recently that I wear my weight well. I'm an hourglass too, I suppose, though I've always thought I was a pear, since the bulk of my weight is in my bum and legs. I think I'm pretty sold though.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I think I'm pretty firm. Someone told me recently that I wear my weight well. I'm an hourglass too, I suppose, though I've always thought I was a pear, since the bulk of my weight is in my bum and legs. I think I'm pretty sold though.



I didn't know you were for sale.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2007)

You'd be surprised what I'll sell..... LOLOLO

Yes, that would have sounded better had I said "solid"..... 

Thanks Fuzz.....  :bow: 






Fuzzy said:


> I didn't know you were for sale.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 24, 2007)

I think mine is soft. I haven't felt other peoples'.  Ask someone who has felt me up or something. Good luck finding any, though.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 24, 2007)

I think mine is more on the soft side, except my legs. They are rather firm. Still jiggle and what not, but they aren't soft and cuddly like my belly


----------



## Tooz (Feb 24, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I think mine is more on the soft side, except my legs. They are rather firm. Still jiggle and what not, but they aren't soft and cuddly like my belly



I think I'm the same way, except for parts of my thighs. Maybe.


----------



## Ash (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, me three. My calves are tight and firm, but the rest of me is pretty soft.


----------



## herin (Feb 25, 2007)

Ditto. My legs are pretty firm, except for my upper inner thighs. The rest of me is very soft and squishy.


----------



## elggij (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm soft and squishy, and everything hangs and jiggles when I walk.


----------



## isotope (Feb 25, 2007)

I propose that everyone comes to my house and i be the official judge of this softness test.

Please bring booze and samoa cookies.


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 25, 2007)

I am soft and squishy and it all wiggles and jiggles!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 25, 2007)

isotope said:


> I propose that everyone comes to my house and i be the official judge of this softness test.
> Please bring booze and samoa cookies.



bwah hah!

- - - - - 

Sign me up for squishy and soft too. I gotta say, this is something age absolutely affects, inmyexperience. More squishy. Get ready.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm very soft from my belly hang up...I have small legs for my weight (Definite apple here) and they tend to be tight..so does my pancake ass..lol

I like being soft and smushy...maybe someone will appreciate it someday


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 25, 2007)

i dont know how she "wears" her chub, but i don know that my girlfriend who honestly admit to wearing 2-3 XLs tries to delude herself by wearing XLs and it bothers me because I can tellshe is uncomfortable.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine - Horrible. It all goes to my face (soft) or my belly (hard) >.<

Carla's - wonderfully. Very soft. Everywhere.

=Divals


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine seems soft in some places- like the inner thighs are very sensitive and get hurt easily- my breasts are the same- so is the fat underneath my arms, but not on top 
It seems like a FIRM mound on my hips and butt though 
my belly- hmmmmmm, it seems "firm" but is very squishy when I touch it "affectionately"


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 26, 2007)

im pretty soft and jiggly. my legs are kinda firm, but from the waist up im soft.


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 26, 2007)

Sign me up for giving the softness test too!

The soft and squishy feel of a fat woman's body is what makes her so pleasing to the touch. The softer and squishier the better!!


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 26, 2007)

My legs have defintely become jigglier (?) as I've aged. I must admit, it's a very comforting feeling to lean aganist someone who is soft. It's like hugging a large, human pillow.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 27, 2007)

Pretty firm all over, except for my squishy upper arms. But I haven't felt up a whole bunch of BBWs for comparison, so this is an educated guess.


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2007)

*How do you wear you fat?*

proudly, and with a smile  




:wubu:


----------



## wtchmel (Mar 1, 2007)

With age come softness, squishyness, and sagginess , I'm all three! LOL


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm about 315 pounds. My stomach is big, very soft, very jiggly, with a very big apron. My back and hips have lots of rolls of fat. My upper arms are very soft and jiggly. My breasts are very soft. One is very saggy, the other less so.

My legs and butt are firm and smallish. I remember growing up, when adults were struggling to find someone nice to say about how I looked, they would always tell me I had lovely calves. ... I'm not sure if that is better than saying I had a pretty face.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 1, 2007)

Interesting posts, all of them. I am starting to think that body shape (e.g. pear, hourglass, apple, or a mixture of sorts) could play a part in how "soft" or "firm" one's fat is...although I'm an hourglass, I think it's my age that plays a part in my fat's firmness...sorta. :huh:


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 3, 2007)

Another variant of this question might be: How do you carry your fat?

It's pretty doggone obvious I'm obese, so I might as well flaunt it, and I'm just vain enough to think all this fat looks great on me. It wasn't always like this, though. When I was a girl, I usually slouched over like I was trying to hide just how big I was. But now I walk tall with a smile on my face and let these big old butt, belly and boobs of mine hang out. In the summer I'm no stranger to shorts and sleeveless tops, and I show off my long fat arms and legs too. Maybe I'm one of those rare souls who believes that obesity has been a net positive in my life, so I'm proud of my fat and I'm very comfortable in my own abundant skin.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 3, 2007)

I am incredibly squishy my harder fat friends are always grabbing my pudge and playing with it. I have yet to meet someone with softer fat than me, and I've met a lot of squishy fatties. And if you get softer with age, I can't imagine what my fat will feel like in 10 years.


----------



## toni (Mar 3, 2007)

I am extremely soft. I think if someone punched me in the gut their whole hand would disappear lol. Sometimes co-workers grab/poke me and laugh in amazement, they can't believe how soft I am lol.

As for grabbing on friends fat, we do that all the time. I love comparing my body with my fellow fatties. I am in awe of how beautiful they look:bow: . Not more then a month ago I was hanging out with a couple of my favorite fatties(I'm not saying names ) and we were running around in our underwear comparing EVERYTHING. It was sooooooooooo much fun!


----------



## GPL (Mar 3, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I am incredibly squishy my harder fat friends are always grabbing my pudge and playing with it. I have yet to meet someone with softer fat than me, and I've met a lot of squishy fatties. And if you get softer with age, I can't imagine what my fat will feel like in 10 years.



Ivy, even your soft fat is amazing on you, hun:wubu: 
If only I could touch your rolls once...

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 3, 2007)

toni said:


> I am extremely soft. I think if someone punched me in the gut their whole hand would disappear lol. Sometimes co-workers grab/poke me and laugh in amazement, they can't believe how soft I am lol.
> 
> As for grabbing on friends fat, we do that all the time. I love comparing my body with my fellow fatties. I am in awe of how beautiful they look:bow: . Not more then a month ago I was hanging out with a couple of my favorite fatties(I'm not saying names ) and we were running around in our underwear comparing EVERYTHING. It was sooooooooooo much fun!



Awww, you are such a supersofty 
Guess I can't get enough of rubbing a belly like yours, while looking at your pretty face...:wubu: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## duncwa (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, if she is a SSBBW....I would hope to wear her all around me. Bliss. Bliss. Bliss.


----------



## MizzRubens (Mar 4, 2007)

My legs are quite firm. Especially my calves. From thighs up everything is soft and I love it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 4, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> Another variant of this question might be: How do you carry your fat?
> 
> It's pretty doggone obvious I'm obese, so I might as well flaunt it, and I'm just vain enough to think all this fat looks great on me. It wasn't always like this, though. When I was a girl, I usually slouched over like I was trying to hide just how big I was. But now I walk tall with a smile on my face and let these big old butt, belly and boobs of mine hang out. In the summer I'm no stranger to shorts and sleeveless tops, and I show off my long fat arms and legs too. Maybe I'm one of those rare souls who believes that obesity has been a net positive in my life, so I'm proud of my fat and I'm very comfortable in my own abundant skin.



Ah yes - I am pretty comfortable in my skin, so I don't dress to hide my body either...but to highlight all of my fat positives; I wear form fitting clothing - halters, tanks, pretty dresses...I will be honest, I am at my heaviest (I was weighed at the doc yesterday, to prove it), and I feel good about my body, it's in great shape. I make an effort to take care of myself and really baby my fat...I find it gives me such an awesome glow.


----------



## Russ2d (Mar 5, 2007)

I love it when a woman talks about how soft she is! 

I went to highschool with a fat girl whose genes must have been perfect or her estrogen was perfect because her body was so squishy soft and feminine it was incredible. As a teen FA she drove me crazy. She would flirt with me on occassion and I would take any chance I could to feel her body. Her fat was so soft it would just swallow you up wherever you touched her. At one point while talking to some friends she took the liberty of sitting on me- a crowning moment in my young teen years- pulling my arms around her. It was like sinking into a cloud of softness. I was nuts about this girl and it was obvious she was waiting for me to ask her out but I didn't have the guts and confidence at the time- one of the biggest mistakes of my teen life. Of course I never saw her again after highschool.

Anyway, soft fat females are the true "Eves" of this world.


----------



## GPL (Mar 5, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Ah yes - I am pretty comfortable in my skin, so I don't dress to hide my body either...but to highlight all of my fat positives; I wear form fitting clothing - halters, tanks, pretty dresses...I will be honest, I am at my heaviest (I was weighed at the doc yesterday, to prove it), and I feel good about my body, it's in great shape. I make an effort to take care of myself and really baby my fat...I find it gives me such an awesome glow.



You go girl!
And of course you are supersexy, so I'm glad you show your body:wubu: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd say I wear it draped over my skeleton, which holds it up pretty well at this point. 

I think Im pretty much all soft with the exception of my calves they are pretty firm relatively speaking anyway.


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 5, 2007)

Me i love my body !!! It's true i'm a fat girl and even if i'm too fat for the society i don't care !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love my big flabby belly and my generous hips !!!
The part of my body that i prefer it's my 2 rolls when i sat !
But in fact i love all my grease !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikes (Mar 7, 2007)

My Gf belly is nice and soft, her thighs a little harder. she's fun to hug and sqeeze.


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd say I'm pretty soft (especially the belly), but my legs are still firm.


----------



## Shala (Mar 7, 2007)

I have very soft belly, breasts, back fat, inner thighs. I'm pretty solid everywhere else.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 8, 2007)

My son is so cute he tells everyone his mommy is soft and squishy and under the soft squishy stuff i think she has muscles.I am all stomach with fat upper arms and a flat ass.I think I will get ass implants to even my ass out then I will have a firm ass unless one pops........


----------



## UberAris (Mar 8, 2007)

the bit I have on my stomach is kinda soft, but my stomach is kinda deceptive, it looks a little bigger then it really is due to the muscle structure beneath.


----------

